# Attitude from my Boy puppy



## nandany1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi There!

Im a new puppy owner, and in fact never had a dog before, but obsessed over all things Vizsla until we finally got our boy a month ago (Max, almost 4 months now).
Ive had a trainer come a couple of times and have been working on him, following her instructions. 
Our puppy overall is pretty good, and we dont really have major complaints. But we did hear from the trainer and vet that he's definitely a dominant type...
Which brings me to my question. Ive been getting frustrated that he has shown some signs that he might respond better to men, and I wonder if he's just having training issues or if happens at times that some dogs just do?
Max listens to my husband and comes when called, more than me. He just loves to hang out around my husband when he's doing yard work, etc. He gravitates towards my next door neighbor (he's retired) and even men that have come do repair. 
Then taking him for a walk has been getting progressively worse, charging ahead, pulling to the side, dragging me (Im petite), and now I'm worrying if its training issues or maybe he's genuinely responding better/ differently to men??

Any advice from this lovely community is greatly appreciated!
Maria


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

From what you describe it doesn't sound like you have any major issues, just normal puppy stuff. V puppies can be a challenge and need lots of consistently and follow through. 

Question for you - how does he walk on the leash for your husband, does he pull or does he just do it when you are walking him? My suspicion is that you aren't being assertive with him when you are giving him commands. If you are being tentative, repeatedly saying commands, and not showing authority then that is most likely why he's not listening to you. You need to tell him once what the command is and then follow through to make sure he does it. Just be confident when you are working with him, stay calm and enjoy puppyhood.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I'd strongly recommend setting some rules and following through with them. If you are allowing him to pull, lunge, and drag you on walks, it will only get worse in time.

I do not like to label dogs. It doesn't matter much whether or not the trainer states that he is dominant. The key is to heavily reinforce the behaviors that you like, and to be confident and consistent in your training. 

What methods has your trainer been using?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ditto. Your husband is likely more assertive with a deeper voice. 

Be firm, lower/ deepen voice, and be consistent. Pup only gets one chance to execute command before you correct.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Finally a topic I can sink my teeth into. Thanks.. 

I do not subscribe to dominance theories, anymore. The vet and the trainer might have misunderstood the breed. That is not unusual at all. 
But, in general, most puppies, at one point or another, look to establish their place in the pack and no one wants to be at the bottom. 

However, the little dogs must understand it cannot misbehave, growl, bark or snap at us. Those are basic manners it must learn. 

If there are no other concerns related to basic manners, then you can opt to compete with the men by upgrading the treats (cheese with no salt, hotdogs with no salt, dried fish, LOL). Just, please make sure you ask the boy to sit first, better yet, don't say anything and wait until he plants his bum on the floor and then treat a small amount. 

Suddenly, the men fill find themselves dogless and it will matter little if they bark out orders in baritone or soprano. 

As an added value exercise, tether the dog to your waist with a regular leash or one of those double snap leashes, and take the dog everywhere with you, training as you go along. This is easy because the dog is always by your side. 
You can perform any household chore with the dog tethered like this. 
You can later use a longer line and ask the dog to sit and down on a day bed while you perform tasks (like checking out the Vizsla forum ;D )

Here are more resources:

http://www.dogstardaily.com/
http://www.dogwhispererdvd.com/index.shtml

Advanced obedience if problems arise:
http://leerburg.com/


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Our trainer does not believe in dominance or pack either. I don't think she would label any type either based on the 2 weeks of 1 class of theory and one class of actual training. this is a trainer who comes highly recommended and is very successful in a lot of fields and behavior. She does a lot through repetition and positive reinforcement.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dogs know who they have to listen to, and who is a pushover. I think you would do well to work one on one with a trainer.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Tex is right...

 Trainer already said, dog is dominant ;D ;D :-*

Pick another or pick a hunter who trained pointing dogs. 



Ps ..and send all the onions to Rudy, he collects them all  slow cook and turn them into garlic.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I would rather you picked my home grown apples

they could save your heart. 


Fight of the Night age 47 superheavyweights ;D

Give more then you get

We all need a hug

smile miles for me

frowns create core inflammation ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I have a pear tree and some grapes, could make wine or bake some pies ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Off to the house of pain and I will be back 

Give them some fun For Reds  ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)




----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Firstly- I am a woman and the puppy listens very well.(Better to me than my husband or daughter) I am the one who walks her the most and takes her to training. A puppy is 10 times easier to manage than a horse.
Secondly- Rudy and Datacan Cut out the sniping at eachother or I will have to whip some big apples at both of you from the pies I am currently making.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dominant does not mean aggressive. It just means strong willed, thinking for themselves pup. Not always a bad thing in my opinion. The pup listens well to other people, so I think it just needs someone that's not willy nilly on training. Even dogs that are not strong willed will take advantage of someone that doesn't show consistency.
The one on one training is so the trainer can train you, and then you will be able to train the puppy.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I'll take the pie Mcd, now  thank U

$10000 & up to sit and learn how to housebreak a puppy ;D Been with Shepherds. I know how make them sit ;D
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ugI4P7sS8f4&desktop_uri=/watch?v=ugI4P7sS8f4

Dominance theories are for trainers that know jack about the dog they're training, IMO. It becomes an easy way to explain things.


----------



## nandany1 (Jul 21, 2013)

He seems very strong willed, and even though listens to my husband better (and he doesn't even have the leash on Max often), he still tries to break the rules every now and again.
Thank you all for the feedback! Must try harder..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not harder, ....try smarter 

Their noses betray them every time. The rest is basic obedience with, but mostly without treats... Lots of reps.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Now this is a generalization and no hate here

Most cases owners don't take the timed served in the saddle in real core exercise and food choices to name just a few

They issue out a few orders and think the mates get it all

This is a 24 hour lifestyle choice to help support great mates and pride spent on them 

You cannot goggle it, blog it or paste it

It must be earned 

the owner fails the mates in most cases not the better then great Dogs they call them :

I call mine my family ;D

a choice not a chance 

Great time Great skills Great efforts still matter and helping others find the groove 

One still try's to bite the bird  one holds it with kids gloves 

but She is learning through Him and repeated real life events


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I would recommend working with an APDT certified trainer in your area:

http://www.apdt.com/petowners/ts/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

nandany1 said:


> He seems very strong willed, and even though listens to my husband better (and he doesn't even have the leash on Max often), he still tries to break the rules every now and again.
> Thank you all for the feedback! Must try harder..


At 4 months old they all break the rules.
You have to remember he is still a baby.
Your expectations maybe a little high. They have a short attention span at that age, so all training needs to be kept short to match it. Its better to do 10 minutes training a few times a day, than one 30 minute one. The main thing is to be consistent. Keep it light and fun so he will enjoy your training time together.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is part of a quote from a great horsemen. I find it fitting for training dogs too.

Ray Hunt
“I want the highest degree of respect. 
You don’t get that overnight. 
What I give, I will receive. 
What I give him, I can take back. I cannot take out of him what I don’t give him. I can’t take out of you what I don’t put in there by teaching you something. 
I have to present it in a manner that you can learn it, so I can take it back. 
”- Ray Hunt


----------

